# Edict Issued By Warner Bros To Remove MJF From AEW Promo Spots



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

According to Mike Johnson at PWInsider reports there was an edict issued from Warner Bros to remove MJF from all AEW promotional spots and commercials.

MJF was removed from the opening for AEW Rampage.









Report: Edict Issues By Warner Bros To Remove MJF From AEW Promo Spots | Fightful News


More reported MJF removals.



www.fightful.com


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

From Warner Bros or to Warner Bros?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> From Warner Bros or to Warner Bros?


From Warner Bros


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shoot to work to shoot to work? The waters are being muddied here.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty certain that you can still even see Cody in some promotional material. For example:


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How funny would it be if it was a shoot that got turned into a work but then MJF did something which got kicked him off the network making it all become a shoot again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did they work themselves into a shoot after shooting themselves into a work? 

Have we reached shoot-ception?!?!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yo dawg I heard you liked shoots. 

So we shot into a work and worked to a shoot and worked that worked shoot into a shoot in a work.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Was it Jack, Sam, Albert or Harry Warner's decision? Nah, it was probably decided by Jacko, Wacko and Dot.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is so great. It’s creating buzz. Even if it doesn’t improve ratings, it’s riveting.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How funny would it be if it was a shoot that got turned into a work but then MJF did something which got kicked him off the network making it all become a shoot again?


Which is another reason why I don’t trust the execs at Warner. They don’t “get” this shit and never have.

I still think it is a work. There were rumors of him wanting to do a loose cannon Brian Pillman angle.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This whole thing is some 2003 TNA shit.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> This is so great. It’s creating buzz. Even if it doesn’t improve ratings, it’s riveting.


Not if it means MJF is legit benched.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How funny would it be if it was a shoot that got turned into a work but then MJF did something which got kicked him off the network making it all become a shoot again?


It would suck because we'd miss out on a potentially great storyline.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Not if it means MJF is legit benched.


I would be very surprised if that is the case


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Not if it means MJF is legit benched.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

thorn123 said:


> I would be very surprised if that is the case


I heavily doubt Warner Bros Discovery is "in on" a work. I kind of wonder if something happened backstage, as far as we know he was still trying to get fired, regardless of his "pipe bomb" promo.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

And new WWE Undisputed Universal Champion..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How funny would it be if it was a shoot that got turned into a work but then MJF did something which got kicked him off the network making it all become a shoot again?



He did say "Fuck" on television so I'd imagine if there was any legitimacy to this, that would be one of the upmost reasons.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

So meltzer was right then!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is cinema!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I heavily doubt Warner Bros Discovery is "in on" a work. I kind of wonder if something happened backstage, as far as we know he was still trying to get fired, regardless of his "pipe bomb" promo.


That makes it interesting. 
AEW (rightly or wrongly) will receive a tonne of hate should MJF leave.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> I would be very surprised if that is the case


well if this edict is true.. it kinda looks like that's exactly the case.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Have AEW worked themselves into a shoot?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Have AEW worked themselves into a shoot?
> 
> View attachment 124152


I'm like 80% sure it's a work but Warner Bros is definitely stupid enough to do this. Doubt has crept in.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> well if this edict is true.. it kinda looks like that's exactly the case.


I like chaos, and whilst it would be a worst case scenario for everyone involved, it’d be kind of funny if he stays at home for the next 18 months. Not so much if he gets fired and goes to Vince.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is it still a work @LifeInCattleClass 🤣*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmm, is this not them just going full speed ahead with it being a work?

It began as a shoot, then they clearly turned it into a worked shoot, and this to me seems like them just trying to make it as realistic as possible?

I don't know.

If he didn't cut that promo last week then I'd say SHOOT. But now, not sure.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is it still a work @LifeInCattleClass 🤣*


Yea it’s 100% a work lmao


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

This could still be part of the work. 

TV executives aren't as focused on business as they used to be. You now have marks on those positions. That's part of the reason why WWE has Fox fighting over who gets Becky Lynch.

They may want to be part of the work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This could still be part of the work.
> 
> TV executives aren't as focused on business as they used to be. You now have marks on those positions. That's part of the reason why WWE has Fox fighting over who gets Becky Lynch.
> 
> They may want to be part of the work.


Can we all agree that wrestling “work” is like magic? It’s just another form in the art of deception, no? In magic, the simplest answer is usually the correct one.

Which is simpler: Tony Khan really gave MJF an open mic and told him to do the pipebomb with Warner Execs looking on in attendance? Or Tony Khan introducing Maxwell Jacob Friedman to the Warner execs, Punk letting the execs know the kid has outclassed he and Jericho, Warner execs having an opening left by Cody rHHHodes, and TK giving the execs the head’s up on what is about to go down?

For me, the simplest answer is the latter, but if you believe TK is not only a bad Booker but has zero self-awareness and business etiquette, you will lean the other direction.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TK trying to being the focus back to AEW after last night. 
"Enter Chapter 12: The (Warner) Brothers were unhappy"


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Have AEW worked themselves into a shoot?
> 
> View attachment 124152


The only true statement to ever come out of The Hulksters mouth.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahahaha. Told you fucking marks this was a shoot. “Dude it’s just a work, you are gullible”.

Mjf is right about 1 thing…there are tons of marks online


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Remember the Discovery folk made enough money to buy Warner through "Reality TV", so this shit is probably their idea


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

bdon said:


> Can we all agree that wrestling “work” is like magic? It’s just another form in the art of deception, no? In magic, the simplest answer is usually the correct one.
> 
> Which is simpler: Tony Khan really gave MJF an open mic and told him to do the pipebomb with Warner Execs looking on in attendance? Or Tony Khan introducing Maxwell Jacob Friedman to the Warner execs, Punk letting the execs know the kid has outclassed he and Jericho, Warner execs having an opening left by Cody rHHHodes, and TK giving the execs the head’s up on what is about to go down?
> 
> For me, the simplest answer is the latter, but if you believe TK is not only a bad Booker but has zero self-awareness and business etiquette, you will lean the other direction.


The answer is more than likely somewhere in the middle.

Either way, it's impossible for us to know. You had Warner execs tell Lex Luger in 98 they wish they could get rid of wrestling. And you have Fox execs in 2021 saying they have to have Brock on the show.

I don't think the Punk thing happened at all, but it wouldn't surprise me if TK did tell them what was up and asked them if they wanted to be in on it.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

bdon said:


> Can we all agree that wrestling “work” is like magic? It’s just another form in the art of deception, no? In magic, the simplest answer is usually the correct one.
> 
> Which is simpler: Tony Khan really gave MJF an open mic and told him to do the pipebomb with Warner Execs looking on in attendance? Or Tony Khan introducing Maxwell Jacob Friedman to the Warner execs, Punk letting the execs know the kid has outclassed he and Jericho, Warner execs having an opening left by Cody rHHHodes, and TK giving the execs the head’s up on what is about to go down?
> 
> For me, the simplest answer is the latter, but if you believe TK is not only a bad Booker but has zero self-awareness and business etiquette, you will lean the other direction.


Why is mjf lying to everyone/acting like he was going along with a work and then actual did a shopt not an option?
Once he starts turning it off could make a huge deal. Could scare off the executives 
While if they kept it going as they did now some think it's a work


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is cinema!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's possible that Khan intended to turn this into a work, and then MJF double crossed him and took it too far. Who knows at this point.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Those marks worked themselves into a shoot, brother!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s a wrestling angle. At least TK is getting Warner to play along


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Khan just got Pillmaned.

Or maybe it's a work inside a shoot inside a work. Making it shwork.

I'm gonna have to ask Hulk Hogan or Booker T about this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

There's no way that f bomb wasn't pre approved. They had their finger right on the trigger to bleep it. If somehow MJF double crossed Khan and dropped the F bomb without approval that would be hilarious.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's no way that f bomb wasn't pre approved. They had their finger right on the trigger to bleep it. If somehow MJF double crossed Khan and dropped the F bomb without approval that would be hilarious.


I don't know about TV but radio has a 10 second delay for situations like what happened.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's no way that f bomb wasn't pre approved. They had their finger right on the trigger to bleep it. If somehow MJF double crossed Khan and dropped the F bomb without approval that would be hilarious.


Most live events have a 3 sec delay or more. Some go as high as 10 seconds enough time to bleep the word 

Not saying that's what happened here but the idea there is no way is just not true.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

More info from SRS

From SRS' Backstage Report Podcast


Anybody who claims they know 100% about what is going on or what did go on that isn't MJF or Tony Khan is not being truthful. SRS also says that Khan himself might not even be 100% sure. 
The Meet & Greet no-show was not a work. There were people involved in that situation that you would absolutely not want to work, and neither would Tony Khan. There was genuine concern for MJF's safety. At one point there was discussion of having his hotel room busted into to make sure he was okay. There were wrestlers that had to stay overtime and were not happy about it.
AEW had sold about $10.000 worth of tickets for MJF's Meet & Greet that they had to refund or exchange.
Cassidy Haynes of Bodyslam is working on a report (might come out this week) about something very interesting that happened with Tony Khan on the night of the PPV.
SRS told MJF himself that he was under the assumption that, as of Monday, it was a work.
He claims that a person very close to MJF though/knew it was a work but would not elaborate on it. On Friday they called SRS asking for information, claiming that what they originally knew was wrong and their belief that everything had been a work was evaporated.
SRS claims that an awful lot of information will emerge. What emerges will likely add credibility to Fightful's reports on the situation.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

No matter what. The visibility among MJF, TK, and AEW are raising up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> More info from SRS
> 
> From SRS' Backstage Report Podcast
> 
> ...


Impossible. A bunch of people on WrestlingForum told me it was 100% a work.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm keeping my opinion on the matter neutral so I can gloat to the side that was wrong. You kiddos need to get on my level.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It’s a cross between a shoot and a work. It’s a twerk.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Impossible. A bunch of people on WrestlingForum told me it was 100% a work.


But it says it was a work. Or was it? Was it not? What if it is?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> More info from SRS
> 
> From SRS' Backstage Report Podcast
> 
> ...


I'm one of the ones that actually likes SRS but IMO SRS has zero credibility left on this story. MJF has been playing him like a fiddle this whole time. And if I was someone who paid SRS to get the true scoop on this MJF situation, I would request a refund.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> But it says it was a work. Or was it? Was it not? What if it is?


I stand by my original view which is it was a shoot, they meaning Tony and MJF met before the PPV (Because obviously a huge issue) and struck a deal to get MJF to turn this into a work and to turn up on PPV.

I didn't know they did 10k in M & G tickets but that gives more credibility to it being a shoot as does other wrestlers having to stay back and cover for MJF.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

No public edict. Just a "report" there was one sent. AEW feeding people what they want fed. Dirt sheets getting played.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is it still a work @LifeInCattleClass 🤣*


lol, of course


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know about TV but radio has a 10 second delay for situations like what happened.


TV has a 7 second delay.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> TV has a 7 second delay.


Tell em' Bdon


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I get more confused by the day with this whole thing. It being a work is my default opinion because allowing MJF to cut that promo without any prior discussion backstage would be completely stupid of TK. Especially with the execs in the building. Also, I don't see MJF being the kind of guy to just go silent on Twitter if he has a chance to tell his side of the story. The dude said "fuck this company" on there, so I doubt he just wants to sit around and wait to see how it plays out. If he wants out, then he could send one tweet asking for his release and tell his side of the story. TK would be forced to act (one way or another) at that point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, of course


*What are you sacrificing to die on this hill??? I want a month long avatar and signature change. *


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kentl said:


> Why is mjf lying to everyone/acting like he was going along with a work and then actual did a shopt not an option?
> Once he starts turning it off could make a huge deal. Could scare off the executives
> While if they kept it going as they did now some think it's a work


I don’t even know what this means…


Chip Chipperson said:


> Impossible. A bunch of people on WrestlingForum told me it was 100% a work.


Because it is. SRS has been “worked by the boys”. MJF knows SRS trusts him and thinks they have a rapport worthy of running what he is fed. 

He got got.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I get more confused by the day with this whole thing. It being a work is my default opinion because allowing MJF to cut that promo without any prior discussion backstage would be completely stupid of TK. Especially with the execs in the building. Also, I don't see MJF being the kind of guy to just go silent on Twitter if he has a chance to tell his side of the story. The dude said "fuck this company" on there, so I doubt he just wants to sit around and wait to see how it plays out. If he wants out, then he could send one tweet asking for his release and tell his side of the story. TK would be forced to act (one way or another) at that point.


Too much sense. Play along and be worked with the rest of them.

I do believe MJF wanted his money, but I don’t believe it was ever as drastic as him threatening to no-show the PPV, fly home, and all of that other shit that a lot of you were using as proof that it wasn’t a work.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

toontownman said:


> No public edict. Just a "report" there was one sent. AEW feeding people what they want fed. Dirt sheets getting played.


You mean like MJF worked SRS by telling him he was going away to think about stuff only for him to not going away, having a meeting with Tony and then scheduling segment for Dynamite?
Or the flight reported by SRS being questioned by other reporters?

They're(SRS?) certainly eating it up. Seeing SRS in these shows, you can certainly see in his eyes he's contemplating if he's being worked or not.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So now they're pissed off at the work-shoot 😆


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Too much sense. Play along and be worked with the rest of them.
> 
> I do believe MJF wanted his money, but I don’t believe it was ever as drastic as him threatening to no-show the PPV, fly home, and all of that other shit that a lot of you were using as proof that it wasn’t a work.


I wholeheartedly believe that he was mad about his contract and I can't blame him since his ROI was the highest in the company. However, the promo and everything since are in story. The one caveat I have is that I could also see TK still doing the story without a new deal signed. Same way that TK had Cody in the TNT Title scene all the way up to his last night with the company. He might have a hand shake with MJF to play ball with the work, but no new longer term contract.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

kentl said:


> Why is mjf lying to everyone/acting like he was going along with a work and then actual did a shopt not an option?
> Once he starts turning it off could make a huge deal. Could scare off the executives
> While if they kept it going as they did now some think it's a work


While there's a lot of shoot in the whole situation, the promo as a whole on Dynamite was most likely a work, if he was going into business for himself that mic would have been cut off much sooner than it was. Also that wouldn't scare off execs, especially since TK could just tell them cutting the mic was a work even if MJF shoot deviated from the plan.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> While there's a lot of shoot in the whole situation, the promo as a whole on Dynamite was most likely a work, if he was going into business for himself that mic would have been cut off much sooner than it was. Also that wouldn't scare off execs, especially since TK could just tell them cutting the mic was a work even if MJF shoot deviated from the plan.


Would they cut it off with the executives there? Seems to me admiting a segemtn went off the rails while execs were there could be the last they want so they played it off. Even then wouldn't be the first time someone shoots and has a base idea agreed upon and says things that the other party did not agree to and they cross a line.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> I wholeheartedly believe that he was mad about his contract and I can't blame him since his ROI was the highest in the company. However, the promo and everything since are in story. The one caveat I have is that I could also see TK still doing the story without a new deal signed. Same way that TK had Cody in the TNT Title scene all the way up to his last night with the company. He might have a hand shake with MJF to play ball with the work, but no new longer term contract.


I personally don’t believe a new contract is in play yet. I think MJF got extra money added to his existing deal, but no new contract.

It is absolutely a work, though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

kentl said:


> Would they cut it off with the executives there? Seems to me admiting a segemtn went off the rails while execs were there could be the last they want so they played it off. Even then wouldn't be the first time someone shoots and has a base idea agreed upon and says things that the other party did not agree to and they cross a line.


Let’s pretend for a second it was a shoot.

They can easily show the execs the Punk Pipebomb promo, how it elevated Punk, and show them how MJF hit all of Punk’s complaints damn near bullet point for bullet point. I can’t be the only one that sees this, right? Im sure @IronMan8 noticed it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Even the nerds in the tower are in on it now.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Pretty easy to tell if its a work or a shoot. If he is removed from both the promos and roster pages, but is still on the TV show its a work. If he never shows up on the TV show or the PPVs again, its a shoot. The answer should come pretty quickly.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Bullsh** news.

Its a work. And it looked like it from a start.

Warner Bros is not involved anymore. The real company involved is Warner Bros Discovery. If they have a statement to make, they are not going to use some peon called "Mike Johnson from PWInsider". They will use Variety or Deadline or they will put it on their own outlets like their own Twitter or something like that.

PWInsider is losing credibility here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What are you sacrificing to die on this hill??? I want a month long avatar and signature change. *


i already bet a YEAR worth of Roman reigns avi

what are you betting bubelah?

but you know what? you choose my bet for me

….. and i’ll choose for you xD


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

The major unanswered question here is what's the source of the edict?

Does it originate with WarnerMedia Discovery? Or does it originate AEW?

Because the implications are drastically different. 1 is newsworthy. The other isn't but works well at making people think it is so they shell out subscription money.

The fact that they aren't telling you this information confirms who it came from.


----------



## Accipiter (Sep 9, 2021)

This is like watching four cars at a four-way stop, with TK, MJF, Warner, and the dirt sheets. I think the only thing that they didn't agree on beforehand was the f-bomb, which is a huge no-no and the biggest question is did TK and MJF to do that without talking to anybody at Warner.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The major unanswered question here is what's the source of the edict?
> 
> Does it originate with WarnerMedia Discovery? Or does it originate AEW?
> 
> ...


it originates from Warnerbros Discovery


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's worth noting that Jon Moxley has also dropped multiple F-Bombs on Dynamite


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yo dawg I heard you liked shoots.
> 
> So we shot into a work and worked to a shoot and worked that worked shoot into a shoot in a work.


The fact that I got this meme shows just how old we are.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> The fact that I got this meme shows just how old we are.


I'm old enough to remember when Xzibit was a rapper


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> it originates from Warnerbros Discovery


Has that been confirmed?

Source?

Because PWInsider certainly haven't mentioned the source of the edict and that's on your OP.

Personally, from reading it it absolutely screams AEW, which makes the most sense considering it's a work. Now is Tony playing into his fanbase and their reactions? or is this him truly being livid and punishing the wrestler?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Let’s pretend for a second it was a shoot.
> 
> They can easily show the execs the Punk Pipebomb promo, how it elevated Punk, and show them how MJF hit all of Punk’s complaints damn near bullet point for bullet point. I can’t be the only one that sees this, right? Im sure @IronMan8 noticed it.


The recent Not Sam podcast describes my views on the MJF/Punk storyline far more articulately that I can manage. Sam's theorising is basically exactly how I see it.

In short, this is and always has been a storyline, with no shoot elements whatsoever, and I find it pretty funny to see the reaction they've generated, but I like seeing wrestling finally adjust to the information era we live in and I'm comfortable enjoying storylines this way.

I'm wondering if MJF is destined to pull the "devel's greatest trick" card at the end of his babyface journey. Remember, the AEW world title belt reveal segment with Bret Hart included Hangman and MJF as the key characters and AEW's #1 young face and #1 young heel. Bret Hart's rub was used on them. Next up was Jungle Boy appearing. Then after that was, well, next was Jimmy Havoc... but he was AEW's "Sting-like character" that Darby has since stepped into and turned into what Tony imagined, so if the young AEW originals win the world title in the order of Hangman, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby, then I'll mark that down as brilliant long-term booking for Tony lol


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Has that been confirmed?
> 
> Source?
> 
> ...


A source at Warner Bros. Discovery confirmed to PWInsider.com today that late last week, there was an edict issued to remove MJF from all promotional spots and commercials for AEW programming going forward.





__





INTERESTING MJF NOTE | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Geert Wilders said:


> A source at Warner Bros. Discovery confirmed to PWInsider.com today that late last week, there was an edict issued to remove MJF from all promotional spots and commercials for AEW programming going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quote says the person who told PWI about the policy works at Warner.

Doesn't say where the policy originates from.

It could have come from something Warner sent to AEW, or it could be something AEW sent to Warner. Either way the source at Warner would have access, but how big a deal this is depends on where it started


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The quote says the person who told PWI about the policy works at Warner.
> 
> Doesn't say where the policy originates from.
> 
> It could have come from something Warner sent to AEW, or it could be something AEW sent to Warner. Either way the source at Warner would have access, but how big a deal this is depends on where it started


Why doesn’t he tell us the source?

Source is supposedly from Warner so why would they give a shit.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The quote says the person who told PWI about the policy works at Warner.
> 
> Doesn't say where the policy originates from.
> 
> It could have come from something Warner sent to AEW, or it could be something AEW sent to Warner. Either way the source at Warner would have access, but how big a deal this is depends on where it started


oh i got you

i still think it's a work but this is fascinating stuff really. AEW are pulling it off. for all we know, TK would've told WB on Wednesday "yo can get you get one of your PR team to reach out to the dirt sheets"


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> Why doesn’t he tell us the source?
> 
> Source is supposedly from Warner so why would they give a shit.


He doesn't have to.

I just think whether or not this news is important is based on the source. Like I said, the implications are drastically different if the source is from Warner or the source originated from AEW Because the implications are drastically different. If it comes from Warner then it's newsworthy. If it doesn't, then it works well at making people believe it's real.

It's likely we'll never know and there's a reason they haven't specifically made that clear (and likely never will)




Geert Wilders said:


> oh i got you
> 
> i still think it's a work but this is fascinating stuff really. AEW are pulling it off. for all we know, TK would've told WB on Wednesday "yo can get you get one of your PR team to reach out to the dirt sheets"


It's 100% a work.

And they're doing a great job so far at making people question it.

Bare in mind, don't WarnerMedia/Discovery want more "reality" based television?


----------



## 斯特恩 回来;) (7 mo ago)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> He doesn't have to.
> 
> I just think whether or not this news is important is based on the source. Like I said, the implications are drastically different if the source is from Warner or the source originated from AEW Because the implications are drastically different. If it comes from Warner then it's newsworthy. If it doesn't, then it works well at making people believe it's real.
> 
> ...


So therefore dirtsheets are useless, they have no verified sources and they’re in on a work.

They’re no different than a mark on Twitter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> The recent Not Sam podcast describes my views on the MJF/Punk storyline far more articulately that I can manage. Sam's theorising is basically exactly how I see it.
> 
> In short, this is and always has been a storyline, with no shoot elements whatsoever, and I find it pretty funny to see the reaction they've generated, but I like seeing wrestling finally adjust to the information era we live in and I'm comfortable enjoying storylines this way.
> 
> I'm wondering if MJF is destined to pull the "devel's greatest trick" card at the end of his babyface journey. Remember, the AEW world title belt reveal segment with Bret Hart included Hangman and MJF as the key characters and AEW's #1 young face and #1 young heel. Bret Hart's rub was used on them. Next up was Jungle Boy appearing. Then after that was, well, next was Jimmy Havoc... but he was AEW's "Sting-like character" that Darby has since stepped into and turned into what Tony imagined, so if the young AEW originals win the world title in the order of Hangman, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby, then I'll mark that down as brilliant long-term booking for Tony lol


I’m pretty sure I predicted that lineage a couple years ago before I soured (somewhat) on Jungle Boy as a singles guy. He could heat up easily, though.

But yeah, I think it is and always has been a work.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yo dawg I heard you liked shoots.
> 
> So we shot into a work and worked to a shoot and worked that worked shoot into a shoot in a work.


I love it.

God I miss the early 90's. Everyone today might as well be living in plastic bubbles today with all of the PG censoring and being told what and what not to say.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Warner execs are in on it now. It goes all the way to the top. How long until Biden calls for his removal from television?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> So therefore dirtsheets are useless, they have no verified sources and they’re in on a work.
> 
> They’re no different than a mark on Twitter.



Yes they are.

Everybody should have rolled their eyes the second Meltzer started spouting his mouth about the situation. Guys probably literally halfway booking for AEW with the way he gushes about them on his podcast. I dont but the reverse psychology he tries to use saying that the MJF shoot went too far.

He's full of it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

斯特恩 回来;) said:


> So therefore dirtsheets are useless, they have no verified sources and they’re in on a work.
> 
> They’re no different than a mark on Twitter.


Well, the dirtsheets got the source from someone at Warner Media, we know that. There's no reason to lie about that.

However, they haven't got a clue where the policy originates from and likely never will. AEW are obviously loving the fact people are second guessing everything and wondering whether or not this is real or not so the dirtsheets will use any information for more subscriptions. 

If anything, AEW are likely letting Warner/Discovery play in on the work. If they are engaged in the product they are more likely to invest in it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Shwork? Or Workout?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jim cornette doesn't even know if it's a work or a shoot I doubt anybody here would


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

It's a shoot that turned into a work then turned into a shoot then turned into a work then back to a shoot then to a work again and back to a shoot but is now a work approved by the man David Zaslav himself


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Let’s pretend for a second it was a shoot.
> 
> They can easily show the execs the Punk Pipebomb promo, how it elevated Punk, and show them how MJF hit all of Punk’s complaints damn near bullet point for bullet point. I can’t be the only one that sees this, right? Im sure @IronMan8 noticed it.


Discovery exec after seeing Punk pipe bomb: “Hey you should go out and sign that guy and make him champion instead of that old guy who got hurt.”

Tony K: (sadface)


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yo dawg I heard you liked shoots.
> 
> So we shot into a work and worked to a shoot and worked that worked shoot into a shoot in a work.


GOAT meme face of the 2010s


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't believe this news/need a better source for it.

Hilarious if true though.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If it's not work.. and if Warner guys are this dumb, they should just work them further and justify MJFs actions as a result of "too much oxygen accidentally pumped into his eyes a day prior", seems like they will buy it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

18 more months fire. 18 more months


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

You would think the AEW marks would learn after the Cody situation not to guarantee its a work, but nope we have the same marks in here saying the same shit about this now. Literally the same ones lmao


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Man there really seems to be something viscerally satisfying to wrestling fans about calling other fans marks.

Why with the negativity?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You would think the AEW marks would learn after the Cody situation not to guarantee its a work, but nope we have the same marks in here saying the same shit about this now. Literally the same ones lmao


You're a Mark too champ stop with the self loathing


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The irony of a wrestling fan calling another wrestling fan a mark after they've signed up to a wrestling forum and made hundreds of posts isn't lost on me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 124150
> 
> 
> And new WWE Undisputed Universal Champion..


Thats the guy that beats Roman Reigns for the title!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You would think the AEW marks would learn after the Cody situation not to guarantee its a work, but nope we have the same marks in here saying the same shit about this now. Literally the same ones lmao


The situations are completely different…and if it wasn’t a work, then they wouldn’t have given him all the promo time this past Wednesday. Mark


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You would think the AEW marks would learn after the Cody situation not to guarantee its a work, but nope we have the same marks in here saying the same shit about this now. Literally the same ones lmao


When MJF shows back up on tv in the next couple weeks I want guys like you to keep this same energy. No "I knew it was a work all along" bullshit. You OWN your gullibility.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Why do I get a horrible feeling Russo is whispering in TKs ear about how to book this MJF debacle?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're a Mark too champ stop with the self loathing


The term mark should be banned here tbh. Within the business it is VERY derogatory, kind of like calling someone a bitch in prison.

If someone called me a mark within my business I'd boot them off my shows and blacklist them, that's how bad it is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The term mark should be banned here tbh. Within the business it is VERY derogatory, kind of like calling someone a bitch in prison.
> 
> If someone called me a mark within my business I'd boot them off my shows and blacklist them, that's how bad it is.


_cough_ Goldberg _cough_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The term mark should be banned here tbh. Within the business it is VERY derogatory, kind of like calling someone a bitch in prison.
> 
> If someone called me a mark within my business I'd boot them off my shows and blacklist them, that's how bad it is.


Wrestling is based on carnivals right? Mark originates from carnival folk wanting to con people out of money with crooked games.

Pro Wrestling is a con. You convince people that heels hate faces and vice versa


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wrestling is based on carnivals right? Mark originates from carnival folk wanting to con people out of money with crooked games.
> 
> Pro Wrestling is a con. You convince people that heels hate faces and vice versa


Mark in the carnival days used to mean someone who would spend money at a carnival game and not catch on that it was a scam. It was a suggestion that they were simple or dumb, wrestling did collect this from the carny days and it was used as a way to describe fans for a long time as they didn't know that wrestling was a work.

Over probably the last 30-35 years it has become a derogatory term, it is now mainly used in three circumstances

1. To describe overly obsessed fans who blindly support a wrestler or a product for example the more hardcore AEW or WWE fans, fans who message wrestlers constantly on social media etc. Wrestlers and wrestling people love fans they hate marks.

2. To describe people within the business who are more fan like than business like. I've told this story before but a promotion here in Australia brought in a WWE guy pre COVID, the WWE guy came in, got picked up at the airport and the guy who picked him up either was a mark or marked out for him. The WWE guy put his headphones on for an entire 2 hour journey because he immediately made his mind up that the guy was a mark and he wanted nothing to do with him.

3. To describe promoters who are in the business for the wrong reasons. Myself for example I am in the business for two good reasons and that is to make money (Which I do) and passion. You have many promoters who are involved for all the wrong reasons for example they are fans and want to be involved so they run a show, they want to make themselves the champion so they run a show, they can't get booked anywhere else so they run a show. They always lose money, people don't respect them and they bring nothing.

---

For me, if someone knows me and knows my reputation and then calls me a mark I'd be VERY pissed off. It means much less on here but still, it isn't a nice term and is very offensive.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're a Mark too champ stop with the self loathing












Yessir Dave I won't use the word


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

ShadowCounter said:


> When MJF shows back up on tv in the next couple weeks I want guys like you to keep this same energy. No "I knew it was a work all along" bullshit. You OWN your gullibility.


More likely they will tell you how it was a shoot, but that they talked it out and NOW it is a work. Makes them not have to admit to being wrong


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Yessir Dave I won't use the word


Not what I said. You're on a wrestling forum ergo You're a mark. It's insulting to regular fans because the person using it thinks they're above people. Workrate fans and size fans use it to insult people and start flame wars. Was that your intention?

@Chip Chipperson I understand. But until we have people identify themselves as wrestlers or the like we can't do much. It's different with other slurs cause we can't just assume every poster is a straight white male so we penalise really offensive stuff.

You're really the only one whose outed themselves as in the biz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone who uses the term “Mark” should be summarily executed. Literally worse than murdering a child imo.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not what I said. You're on a wrestling forum ergo You're a mark. It's insulting to regular fans because the person using it thinks they're above people. Workrate fans and size fans use it to insult people and start flame wars. Was that your intention?
> 
> @Chip Chipperson I understand. But until we have people identify themselves as wrestlers or the like we can't do much. It's different with other slurs cause we can't just assume every poster is a straight white male so we penalise really offensive stuff.
> 
> You're really the only one whose outed themselves as in the biz


I know im a mark tho and I dont care lmaooo We just have people who mark for different things around here and some more/harder than others. The fact this is a issue is funny, but posters can wish for wrestlers to get injured etc is okay? lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Funny thing they have apparently put some effort on this but it hasn't apparently created any considerable buzz.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This is real MJF, will leave AEW for WWE. John Cena is returning later this month, He will need an opponent


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

if somehow he appears on dynamite tonight its a work , if there is no mention what so ever tonight by no one i think this is real


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

just_one said:


> if somehow he appears on dynamite tonight its a work , if there is no mention what so ever tonight by no one i think this is real


Do you like your wrestling to feel real? If so, then the most realistic action is for them to continue to play it off and pretend it didn’t happen. They have the edict as proof that they tried to admonish him. They’ve take him off their roster page.

Now…you wait. You wait and wait some more. Make the crowd accept that MJF is gone for good, and when the time is right, you bring him back to a legit surprising entrance. No one would expect it.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Now…you wait. You wait and wait some more. Make the crowd accept that MJF is gone for good, and when the time is right, you bring him back to a legit surprising entrance. No one would expect it.


Yeah, good luck with that. People these days want instant gratification. But I whole heartedly agree. Keep the suspense building. There’s no reason MJF should even be mentioned on AEW television, or social media. The way it’s been handled thus far has been masterful and has everyone wanting to see what the next step is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't know what is real or not at this point, but they do have the basis for an interesting invasion angle here. One thing AEW has lacked is an _*existential threat*_. All of its factions feud happily within the system, but no faction has tried to destroy the system.

MJF backed by an Eric Bischoff (who has legit heat with TK/AEW that could be used in this shooty angle) could be that threat - he wants to destroy the system and remake it. You'd have to find his Nash and Hall to create a real threat, but there are options inside and outside (just not incoming ex-WWE guys as that defeats the purpose).


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I don't know what is real or not at this point, but they do have the basis for an interesting invasion angle here. One thing AEW has lacked is an _*existential threat*_. All of its factions feud happily within the system, but no faction has tried to destroy the system.
> 
> MJF backed by an Eric Bischoff (who has legit heat with TK/AEW that could be used in this shooty angle) could be that threat - he wants to destroy the system and remake it. You'd have to find his Nash and Hall to create a real threat, but there are options inside and outside (just not incoming ex-WWE guys as that defeats the purpose).


MJF’s Hall and Nash are right there waiting, perfectly, for TK to use: The Briscoes who, like MJF, have “heat” with Warner.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> MJF’s Hall and Nash are right there waiting, perfectly, for TK to use: The Briscoes who, like MJF, have “heat” with Warner.


Yeah, they have long been top of wanted list for AEW. But if TK hasn't been able to get them in AEW by now due to Warner, I'm not sure Warner would let them in just because a storyline makes sense.

MJF with the Briscoes would probably need MJF to change up his look/image some too. Briscoes are scruffy, tattooed red-necks missing teeth, while MJF usually hangs out with more 'cultured' guys who wear suits. Thematically, the Briscoes suit a Moxley or Kingston more than MJF.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, they have long been top of wanted list for AEW. But if TK hasn't been able to get them in AEW by now due to Warner, I'm not sure Warner would let them in just because a storyline makes sense.
> 
> MJF with the Briscoes would probably need MJF to change up his look/image some too. Briscoes are scruffy, tattooed red-necks missing teeth, while MJF usually hangs out with more 'cultured' guys who wear suits. Thematically, the Briscoes suit a Moxley or Kingston more than MJF.


AEW would also have to change the whole format of the show. They don't do stories that consume the whole company like WWE does or WCW did with the NWO. Each segment is separate parts of a shared universe. I am not against the outside threat idea, but it hasn't been AEW's style up to this point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, they have long been top of wanted list for AEW. But if TK hasn't been able to get them in AEW by now due to Warner, I'm not sure Warner would let them in just because a storyline makes sense.
> 
> MJF with the Briscoes would probably need MJF to change up his look/image some too. Briscoes are scruffy, tattooed red-necks missing teeth, while MJF usually hangs out with more 'cultured' guys who wear suits. Thematically, the Briscoes suit a Moxley or Kingston more than MJF.


MJF hasn’t been seen in AEW since the PPV. “Max Friedman” was the one shooting from the hip and threw the stupid scarf off his neck.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

AEW has even unfollowed him on Twitter, lol...



> "In addition to removing MJF from ShopAEW.com and AEW’s official roster page, the company has also unfollowed him on social media outlets."











Update on MJF's status with AEW following his promo on Tony Khan from Dynamite - NoDQ.com: WWE and AEW Coverage


The latest WWE and AEW backstage wrestling news, rumors, opinions, and special features.




nodq.com





Jake Roberts has also criticized MJF.



> “For me, it made me sick. It really did. I would love to see what the locker room is like. The bomb that he dropped is going to have repercussions with people.”
> 
> Roberts also talked about MJF no-showing the AEW Fan Fest…
> 
> “I couldn’t believe he no-showed a signing, man. It’s a big thing with Tony, he loves these signings, and he wants these guys there. And for me, you don’t miss stuff like that. This is your fans, your fanbase. These people paid to get in there and you no-showed?” (quotes courtesy of WrestlingInc.com)











Jake Roberts on MJF's promo about Tony Khan: "It made me sick" - NoDQ.com: WWE and AEW Coverage


The latest WWE and AEW backstage wrestling news, rumors, opinions, and special features.




nodq.com


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AEW has even unfollowed him on Twitter, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake is shameless. 🤣


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Be smart people, all this traction. Do you think the Warner Media people don't want a piece of that pie? 
I can bet you Fox and NBC want some of that themselves.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Gn1212 said:


> Be smart people, all this traction. Do you think the Warner Media people don't want a piece of that pie?
> I can bet you Fox and NBC want some of that themselves.


It's been over a week and they got... a mil views for a few minutes from this.

It's not a million dollar licensing to print money at all yet.

So far it raised interest for one promo and that's it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

just_one said:


> if somehow he appears on dynamite tonight its a work , if there is no mention what so ever tonight by no one i think this is real


It would be insane to let him show his face anytime soon. You let this build until people really believe it, at least a little. Then you pull the trigger.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

m


kentl said:


> It's been over a week and they got... a mil views for a few minutes from this.
> 
> It's not a million dollar licensing to print money at all yet.
> 
> So far it raised interest for one promo and that's it.


Exactly, I find it hard to believe that the new execs are "in on it"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

According to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Newsletter, AEW is willing to forget short-term financial gains in order to have a big payoff for their MJF storyline.

Meltzer also stated that AEW want fans to believe he has really left the company. This falls in line with recent reports regarding AEW turning a shoot into a work live on television.









AEW Want People To Think MJF Is Really Gone From The Company


Well, if it wasn’t a work before, it sure as hell is now. MJF has lit the wrestling world on fire with his talents on the microphone on Dynamite last week. He cut an intense promo and since, we have seen AEW go scorched earth since. MJF has been removed from all promotional content for […]



www.bodyslam.net


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> *According to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Newsletter, AEW is willing to forget short-term financial gains in order to have a big payoff for their MJF storyline.*
> 
> Meltzer also stated that AEW want fans to believe he has really left the company. This falls in line with recent reports regarding AEW turning a shoot into a work live on television.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, AEW afraid to pull the trigger when something's hot or opportune? That's never been done before.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I’m still not getting the fucking point of this ‘work’. What’s the end game here? To get the fans thinking MJF is gone after a heated argument with his boss, only to find out he isn’t and it wasn’t? That’s about as juicy as Vince revealing himself as the higher power, except AEW is damaging its own brand, destroying the owner’s image even more than he could on his own, AND costing itself money to make a stupid angle more believable. That’s just not what I consider good business.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This is going to get old really fast. In the end of the day with how many signings AEW is getting. This drama feels nothing special. If they lose MJF so what? The show will still go on.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m still not getting the fucking point of this ‘work’. What’s the end game here? To get the fans thinking MJF is gone after a heated argument with his boss, only to find out he isn’t and it wasn’t? That’s about as juicy as Vince revealing himself as the higher power, except AEW is damaging its own brand, destroying the owner’s image even more than he could on his own, AND costing itself money to make a stupid angle more believable. That’s just not what I consider good business.


I think the point is _where _and _how _they go about it...

I don't see how the storyline damages the brand, the owner's image or costing the company any money though. We all _know _it's a storyline, therefore the brand remains intact and again, depending on how and where the story goes, the money is there to be made.

Chapter one of the story was MJF's 'pipebomb'. I'm not the only one who's interested on how to they get to chapter two with him off screen and off the roster. The fact we don't know when it's going to happen makes it all the sweeter for me.

I also think it's very important to ignore Dave Meltzer or any dirt sheet when it comes to MJF and this particular storyline because I think it's obvious that none of them have a clue what's going on when it comes to it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m still not getting the fucking point of this ‘work’. What’s the end game here? To get the fans thinking MJF is gone after a heated argument with his boss, only to find out he isn’t and it wasn’t? That’s about as juicy as Vince revealing himself as the higher power, except AEW is damaging its own brand, destroying the owner’s image even more than he could on his own, AND costing itself money to make a stupid angle more believable. That’s just not what I consider good business.


The point is make a star.

To make people care.

To build equity in a character.

The highest rated segment in wrestling history is "This is your Life" and your criticism applies to that segment too. But even though there wasn't a direct payoff to that segment, Rock and Mankind became bigger stars and made the people care about them more.

That matters.

Not everything has to obviously directly lead to a short-term wrestling-style payoff.

MJF is going to be our generation's CM Punk, and this storyline will probably be remembered for decades. That's where this is heading.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> The point is make a star.
> 
> To make people care.
> 
> To build equity in a character.


I completely agree with Reggie. You didn't answer his question (which has been mine too). What's the end game for this? He comes back on tv and does what? Cuts a promo on who? "That evil owner in the back"? Is TK Vince Russo except booker + owner? I know they want this to be the new Austin vs. Vince but it's going to be more reminiscent of Nash feuding with the wrong Vince and going on tv and saying "I can't promise to be professional and follow the script" which is awful television. I won't say it's not interesting because it is but it seems headed for a hugely lackluster payoff and probably something that makes all of this very much not worth it.

I also agree this should be long term (if you do it at all). Doing the Punk 2011 thing where he walks out of MitB champ and comes back 8 days was complete garbage.

and before the promo last Wednesday, MJF was already the biggest star in AEW. All you've done here is diminish Wardlow's win and sacrificed money and ratings for a nonsensical story line.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> I completely agree with Reggie. You didn't answer his question (which has been mine too). What's the end game for this? He comes back on tv and does what? Cuts a promo on who? "That evil owner in the back"? Is TK Vince Russo except booker + owner? I know they want this to be the new Austin vs. Vince but it's going to be more reminiscent of Nash feuding with the wrong Vince and going on tv and saying "I can't promise to be professional and follow the script" which is awful television. I won't say it's not interesting because it is but it seems headed for a hugely lackluster payoff and probably something that makes all of this very much not worth it.
> 
> I also agree this should be long term (if you do it at all). Doing the Punk 2011 thing where he walks out of MitB champ and comes back 8 days was complete garbage.
> 
> and before the promo last Wednesday, MJF was already the biggest star in AEW. All you've done here is diminish Wardlow's win and sacrificed money and ratings for a nonsensical story line.


The fact that we are not exactly sure what the end goal is but we want to find out makes it better than anything in the past 15 years of no chance taking choreography where everyone can see everything coming at all times.

I did see someone mention that the Foley/Rock "This is your life" segment was the highest rated segment in wrestling history. Holy shit. Are people unaware of things that happened before the 90's? Want to look at the ratings of Saturday Night's Main Event in the 80's? Yes that segment had a hilariously high rating compared to today, but no, not even close.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

CovidFan said:


> I completely agree with Reggie. You didn't answer his question (which has been mine too). What's the end game for this? He comes back on tv and does what? Cuts a promo on who? "That evil owner in the back"? Is TK Vince Russo except booker + owner? I know they want this to be the new Austin vs. Vince but it's going to be more reminiscent of Nash feuding with the wrong Vince and going on tv and saying "I can't promise to be professional and follow the script" which is awful television. I won't say it's not interesting because it is but it seems headed for a hugely lackluster payoff and probably something that makes all of this very much not worth it.
> 
> I also agree this should be long term (if you do it at all). Doing the Punk 2011 thing where he walks out of MitB champ and comes back 8 days was complete garbage.
> 
> and before the promo last Wednesday, MJF was already the biggest star in AEW. All you've done here is diminish Wardlow's win and sacrificed money and ratings for a nonsensical story line.


My short answer was it doesn't matter where it's going because you're creating a star that people care about, which will payoff in the long-term.

My long answer depends on whether AEW is booking backward or forward. I think you're assuming they're booking forward and that's where your fears reside, but I think you're wrong in your assumption.

Booking backward means you have an end-goal in mind and you plan out each step working your way backwards. The downside is characters are inherently limited and therefore prone to react to situations in simplistic or unnatural ways. Most wrestling booking is "backward". Russo's booking was both, but he did more forward booking than most. You're assuming this is what the MJF storyline is. So I'm clear about what I mean, forward booking is when you have the character logically react to situations. You ask yourself "if this were real, what would this character do?". It helps to get fans invested in the character, as character motivations guide the story (you still need to look ahead). For example, if Russo saw a wrestler accidentally knock another wrestler on camera and it was unplanned, it would become story, and the next week he'd have them either build more tension, fight, or address it somehow. The weakness to forward booking is you risk something getting hot and you can't think of a way to capitalise on it. I don't think AEW books forward very often, and I don't think this is an example of it. 

I think MJF's storyline is 100% backward booking, 100% a work, and fully planned out 3-6 months ago.

Under that assumption, this storyline is clearly consistent with everything Hangman said to Punk on the go-head episode of Dynamite before the PPV.

This is leading to Punk becoming everything he hated about John Cena.

This is leading to the AEW originals rising up to take down the ex-WWE guys who think it's simply good for business for them to be on top.

And the main payoff is obviously MJF winning the world title.

Probably from Punk, and hopefully near the end of 2023... so MJF can disappear with the title in early 2024 like Punk did. 

In the shorter term, we also know that Wardlow has set his sights on Punk.

Maybe MJF's return will cost Wardlow the match, just like Wardlow cost MJF the match against Punk in the dog collar match. 

Punk stays champ for a year.

MJF beats Punk, then Wardlow is eventually the guy to beat MJF over 5 years since their storyline began.

That's where I see this heading... but who knows? There's lots of ways the MJF storyline could play out.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The fact that we are not exactly sure what the end goal is but we want to find out makes it better than anything in the past 15 years of no chance taking choreography where everyone can see everything coming at all times.
> 
> I did see someone mention that the Foley/Rock "This is your life" segment was the highest rated segment in wrestling history. Holy shit. Are people unaware of things that happened before the 90's? Want to look at the ratings of Saturday Night's Main Event in the 80's? Yes that segment had a hilariously high rating compared to today, but no, not even close.


Shock value for shock value is exactly what I'm talking about. That's exactly what Russo did in WCW and it drove the company into the fucking ground. Stories are only good with direction. atm we're not sure exactly where it's going but a starting point of "my contract" and "i want to be fired" doesn't sound like it's going great places.

I'm sure that person meant "highest rated segment on cable" which would be accurate.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> You ask yourself "if this were real, what would this character do?".


It's hard to get on board with this idea when the entire premise of his promo is "I'm breaking the fourth wall and I want out of my contract" which is what it really boiled down to.



> Russo's booking was both


Russo booked week-to-week and that's why it was so bad. He even says this...without the bad part . He had no idea how to build stories and have a pay off. He had a pay off every single week for something that happened earlier in the show.

Like you said, lots of places it can go. I'm intrigued but pessimistic. I do think it's the road to adored PG face MJF.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> My short answer was it doesn't matter where it's going because you're creating a star that people care about, which will payoff in the long-term.
> 
> My long answer depends on whether AEW is booking backward or forward. I think you're assuming they're booking forward and that's where your fears reside, but I think you're wrong in your assumption.
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike…


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

They probably should have kept MJF off television until after this AEW-Japan stuff had passed. They had the perfect out with the stretcher job at DoN and then MJF was back completely no-selling it 3 days later. One week is fine but people are gonna lose interest if this absence is over a month long and then MJF magically shows back up. Hot/Cold/Hot booking.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm wondering if whatever they had planned got derailed with punks injury. Or if they kind of jumped ahead a bit. A title showdown with Punk is seemingly obviously where this was headed.

So if Punk's out take MJF off as well to build the reality aspect of the storyline and give them fuel for the fire to come. 🤷‍♂️ 

I have no idea, but this is really interesting, meanwhile I'm also sad MJF is off TV.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

CovidFan said:


> It's hard to get on board with this idea when the entire premise of his promo is "I'm breaking the fourth wall and I want out of my contract" which is what it really boiled down to.
> 
> Russo booked week-to-week and that's why it was so bad. He even says this...without the bad part . He had no idea how to build stories and have a pay off. He had a pay off every single week for something that happened earlier in the show.
> 
> Like you said, lots of places it can go. I'm intrigued but pessimistic. I do think it's the road to adored PG face MJF.


Russo oversimplifies himself when talking to wrestling fans the same way Donald Trump uses the vocabulary of a 9yo when talking to the American public.

There's plenty of examples of Russo booking 3-4 months in advance with several storylines either weaving together or connecting only at the end point in a way that could only have happened if planning ahead.

As for MJF, the story is pretty simple at the core. It'll make sense when they tell it. I'm confident in them to do that - my main issue with AEW atm is their philosophy on what their titles represent.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this might be real though MJF was threading the needle by working the audience in his shoot. You would never have a guy drop the strongest promo in ages, drive the opening rating up to 1.1 million viewers and then pull him off tv to try to sell it. They lost all the momentum already. That is why I think they are really going to fire him. They aren't moving forward with MJF as the star of the show. Nor Wardlow. They went right back to Mox and 800k viewers. They pay these exWWE stars seven figures and the ratings shit the bed. Money well spent.

In the beginning, it was balanced. The only federation stars were Cody, Mox, Spears, Billy and Jericho. Then it was Matt Hardy, Christian, Jeff Hardy, Danielson, Punk, Black, Andrade, Murphy, Neese, Athena, Keith Lee, Samoa Joe, Regal, Cole, Kyle, Miro, Johnny Nitro, Sydal and more. And now Cody is gone. Vince stuffed AEW like a pig to fatten it and make it lose its identity. It was one of the ways he beat WCW. He sent WCW guys like Mr. Perfect, Jarrett and Bret Hart, knowing it would overload the roster, cause them to lose sight of talent like Jericho, Eddie and the Giant, and make their product too old-style to entertain the younger demo. Vince exploited WCW's fanship for his stars.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think this might be real though MJF was threading the needle by working the audience in his shoot. You would never have a guy drop the strongest promo in ages, drive the opening rating up to 1.1 million viewers and then pull him off tv to try to sell it. They lost all the momentum already. That is why I think they are really going to fire him. They aren't moving forward with MJF as the star of the show. Nor Wardlow. They went right back to Mox and 800k viewers. They pay these exWWE stars seven figures and the ratings shit the bed. Money well spent.


You also wouldn't give someone a live mic to say whatever he wants when Warner executives are backstage.

I can't believe people are _still _believing this isn't a work. Whatever makes you happy though, I guess.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> You also wouldn't give someone a live mic to say whatever he wants when Warner executives are backstage.
> 
> I can't believe people are _still _believing this isn't a work. Whatever makes you happy though, I guess.


You can give someone a liv mic thinking theirll say x and they say y


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

kentl said:


> You can give someone a liv mic thinking theirll say x and they say y


And I guess the 'bleeps' during the end of the promo were coincidence too, right?

They'd have cut him off a lot sooner when they realised what he was saying wasn't the plan.

Come on. How long have you been a wrestling fan for?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> And I guess the 'bleeps' during the end of the promo were coincidence too, right?
> 
> They'd have cut him off a lot sooner when they realised what he was saying wasn't the plan.
> 
> Come on. How long have you been a wrestling fan for?


Many people here were apparently born yesterday.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> And I guess the 'bleeps' during the end of the promo were coincidence too, right?
> 
> They'd have cut him off a lot sooner when they realised what he was saying wasn't the plan.
> 
> Come on. How long have you been a wrestling fan for?


You do know almost all tv has delay right? Most tv shows who have someone go off script have the bleep in place 

Even then the bleep could've been part of the agreed statement 
That doesn't mean everything was agreed upon
Everyone is acting like it either has to be 100% a work or 100% a shoot
It can't be anything but that is how evrey one is acting


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

kentl said:


> You do know almost all tv has delay right? Most tv shows who have someone go off script have the bleep in place
> 
> Even then the bleep could've been part of the agreed statement
> That doesn't mean everything was agreed upon
> ...


Funny, they didn't seem to bleep this out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521159372075790337
They knew exactly what they were doing and it looks like they caught you hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Funny, they didn't seem to bleep this out.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521159372075790337
> They knew exactly what they were doing and it looks like they caught you hook, line, and sinker.


So you're saying because one time it slipped its impossible they didn't after that build a bigger safety net to bleep things out?
No one on live news has ever cussed and they still managed to bleep?

Again I'm not saying it is a shoot
But the idea it HAS to be a work is false.
It's entirely possible that they agreed on certain points and he went beyond. It's possible they said "do what you want" but execs didn't like what he said.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The F-bomb was uncensored on FITE. Is the TBS feed delayed by x amount of time?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

kentl said:


> So you're saying because one time it slipped its impossible they didn't after that build a bigger safety net to bleep things out?
> No one on live news has ever cussed and they still managed to bleep?
> 
> Again I'm not saying it is a shoot
> ...


Convenient that it happened to slip through in an unscripted moment with Moxley yet not an MJF promo where he went 'beyond'.

We're not going to agree on this, so the debate is pointless. 

MJF is still a contracted AEW wrestler and his promo went entirely as planned. The moment they realised it was getting out of hand, they'd have cut the mic off completely. Conveniently, they didn't until moments before the scheduled break.

It's a testament to AEW and MJF that people are even debating it, so well done them I guess.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Convenient that it happened to slip through in an unscripted moment with Moxley yet not an MJF promo where he went 'beyond'.
> 
> We're not going to agree on this, so the debate is pointless.
> 
> ...


So when wrestlers do go off script (ot has happened) when have they EVER turned off the mic? It just doesn't happens, turning off the mic gives the person who did it more attention
Letting them keep talking gives a lot thinking it's part of the show.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

kentl said:


> So when wrestlers do go off script (ot has happened) when have they EVER turned off the mic? It just doesn't happens, turning off the mic gives the person who did it more attention
> Letting them keep talking gives a lot thinking it's part of the show.


I think a wrestler going off script and the MJF situation is a little different.

This is a guy that completely no showed an event a few days before and cost the company over $10,000. You simply don't send someone like that out there in front of a live audience with a live microphone on the same night executives of the station you're on are backstage. You just don't do it. Unless you know exactly what's playing out. Which they did and which happened.

Regarding turning the microphone off at the end, that was a call back to the WWE turning Punks microphone off in 2011. Just like most of the verbiage from MJF's promo was full of call backs. Except AEW have treated the situation like a company _should _and seemingly followed through with it all by removing his merchandise, removing his name from the roster and not mentioning him or the promo on TV or social media.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think a wrestler going off script and the MJF situation is a little different.
> 
> This is a guy that completely no showed an event a few days before and cost the company over $10,000. You simply don't send someone like that out there in front of a live audience with a live microphone on the same night executives of the station you're on are backstage. You just don't do it. Unless you know exactly what's playing out. Which they did and which happened.
> 
> Regarding turning the microphone off at the end, that was a call back to the WWE turning Punks microphone off in 2011. Just like most of the verbiage from MJF's promo was full of call backs. Except AEW have treated the situation like a company _should _and seemingly followed through with it all by removing his merchandise, removing his name from the roster and not mentioning him or the promo on TV or social media.


My point is there have been well documented cases of wrestlers going off script. Saying things not planned etc. How often does the company actually turn off the mic?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

kentl said:


> My point is there have been well documented cases of wrestlers going off script. Saying things not planned etc. How often does the company actually turn off the mic?


Name me one instance where a wrestler has gone off script and in turn bashed an entire company, it's roster _and _the owner...

You can't. So it's incomparable.

Khan would have known instantly if MJF was going off script during the promo, especially considering the number of important people in the back. That night wasn't the only time MJF had hinted at WWE or his contract situation. It was a promo, likely rehearsed a dozen times, that MJF and Khan both knew about, that was full of call backs to a lot of previous grievances aired by his idol CM Punk.

In fact, cutting the mic off earlier and going to a commercial break more likely might have got more people talking about whether or not it was off script or not. But when he's droning on for 5 minutes and bashing _your _company with mentions of untrained wrestlers, other guys contracts etc. when you have Warner execs in the back, you're not going to let him keep going without interference unless you know exactly what's being said and what's coming.

That whole promo was probably the _only _thing that happened between Saturday and Wednesday that was a guaranteed work.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

They are killing the storyline already with this grrrr we remove him and hope people will he surprised when he returns


----------

